# Learning E&M



## pscott (Oct 4, 2010)

I am just learning E&M leveling, and find it all to be quite subjective.
Does anyone have any sources that would help me with that?
Thanks!


----------



## LTibbetts (Oct 4, 2010)

Try the Jensen E&M University. It is a website that has been very helpful to me over the past couple of years. Also, google for E&M audit sheet tools and get as many different ones as you can and review each of them. You will see the similarieties in them and it will help you to sort out what it is you need to know and what might work best for you. Finally, the 95 & 97 documentation guidelines are the *best* tool that you can have. If you ever have a question, you can always go to those to help you with your questions. There are a few "gray" areas, but that's what this website is for. Good luck!


----------



## pscott (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 5, 2010)

E/M is very subjective!  I can't think of a more subjective area of coding as E/M.  As you have time, I suggest reviewing the different E/M posts on the forum!  You will learn A LOT from what everyone has to say and from different points of view.  Best of luck!


----------

